# Recommendation: Turn OFF the file attachemnt feature



## Psionicist (Jan 9, 2002)

Okay.

There's NO reason to put even more load on the server than the actual boards generates.

So I'd suggest you to turn of the Attach File feature. I mean, 102400 bytes is 100kb. That's more than it sounds.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Dude you suck!

I was hoping to create a DPPH forum here!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

Recommendation: stop  messing with things that are none of your business.

If I EVER catch you snooping around my server and finding URLs that aren't public again, you're history.  It's happened too many times for this to be an 'accident'.


----------

